# ADVICE PLEASE



## satx78247 (Jan 20, 2017)

Friends,

As I have a 1955-57 KING FISH "artillery style" boat trailer (which was made here in San Antonio) for 750# capacity (The company has been out of business for over 2 decades, too.), do you believe that there would be any interest "out there in antique tin-land" for a NEW trailer that weighs about 150 or less pounds to pull "our boats"?
(I also "have access to" the same trailer in a 1200# capacity, that I can measure/copy.)

NO decision has been made as to build a few trailers "on speculation" or NOT, though I keep thinking that a light/QUALITY boat trailer would sell, IF it was available at a reasonable price.

What is your advice??

yours, satx


----------



## richg99 (Jan 20, 2017)

Your competition is your guide. Academy offered two McLain Galvanized small trailers. As I recall, the 14 foot jon boat trailer was $499. and the larger 12 inch wheel 16-foot trailer was $599.00.

Then there are the Harbor Fright non-galvanized, bolt-together that might be as low as $299.00 on sale.

richg99


----------



## satx78247 (Jan 21, 2017)

richg99,

We can probably do OK at 450-500 bucks at retail & be "period correct".

Fwiw, I wouldn't have a Harbor Freight trailer under a classic boat for free but that's just me.
(NO Chinese prison-made junk, for me PLEASE.)

yours, satx


----------



## Texas Prowler (Jan 21, 2017)

That's a tough one man. That price would be solid and American made would sell just because. Issue is you'd:-! have to market it heavily boat shows, Craigslist and the like to sell units. Kinda like that one company on Craig's list that builds aluminium boats and trailers. Great idea tho and i think it will work well.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## satx78247 (Jan 21, 2017)

Texas Prowler; ALL,

THANKS for your wise comment, Prowler.

ANYONE ELSE??

yours, satx


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 21, 2017)

Pontoon trailers are in short supply around here, seems like a lot of people own toons but no trailer. 
Tim


----------

